# [WTB] - new or used J1772 adapter in Canada



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Just installed a chargepoint evse because of the rebate from the power company...so I am looking to keep a spare 1772 adapter permanently on that cord. 

Willing to pay C$100 shipping included in Canada, C$85 local pickup in Calgary.


----------

